# My New 2001 7.3 F250 Super Duty



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Great truck and motor!!


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

I loved reading about the diesel trucks running the 1/4 mile in sport truck magazine. Some of those diesels were really fast.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

My truck was built by David Lott of Diesel Innovations. His personal race truck is this one, lovingly named Snow White. At one time was the fastest 7.3 in the world. 

I'm trying to post pics of his truck but keeps saying text is too long so heres a link..https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...m%2Fforums%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D532;640;426


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm blown away by what a difference in power there really is with the upgrades! Next for myself, a 750 hp twin turbo 7.3 for the track. or road. 

eh, both. :laughing:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

she went in this morning for new stereo (dvd,cd,blue tooth, etc..), new Rockford Fosgate speakers (4 total in doors), remote start/alarm, new actuators for door locks, new tint and new windshield, windshield has Super Duty logo on it. 

Also, new hid headlights. 

Next, new bed and tailgate, paint, running lights, rims and tires, possibly drag racing differentials. 

Pics coming!!!


----------



## jsmith929 (Apr 16, 2009)

Who supplied the tunes for your truck Doc ? Sounds awesome I have a 7.3 Excursion that's been modified nice improvement over stock.Did you have to upgrade the trans yet?


----------



## houseguy (May 30, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen, lol I kid. 

That's cool, I'm interested in getting into a diesel vehicle soon. I'd kinda like a TDI jetta or similar, but have also been looking into trucks as well. i'm learning that diesel comes at a price, but they tend to be more reliable.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Doc Holliday said:


> My truck was built by David Lott of Diesel Innovations. His personal race truck is this one, lovingly named Snow White. At one time was the fastest 7.3 in the world.
> 
> I'm trying to post pics of his truck but keeps saying text is too long so heres a link..https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1239&bih=596&q=powerstroke+racer+snow+white&oq=powerstroke+racer+snow+white&gs_l=img.3...1588.11559.0.12251.28.17.0.11.11.0.199.1743.11j6.17.0....0...1ac.1.43.img..12.16.1309.--1rZf04fy4#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=RA1LvJLDH9CDoM%253A%3BA6mg4_ulnUDErM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fdragstory.com%252Fphoto%252Falbums%252F2013%252FNHRDA%252520Texas%252FSat%252F_DSC0358.JPG%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.builtwithblood.com%252Fforums%252Fshowthread.php%253Ft%253D532%3B640%3B426


This her...?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIrOHznuWMY


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> This her...?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIrOHznuWMY


 
Yes. 

She's in hiding right now, David took the motor out of his wife's 7.3, that he built at 700 hp straight fuel, and put it in Snow White. Tranny broke.


----------

